# Prucalopride accelerates gastrointestinal transit in patients with constipation



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.gastro.org/reuters/2001/Mar/12/...306clin001.html Prucalopride accelerates gastrointestinal transit in patients with constipationLast Updated: 2001-03-06 16:30:45 EST (Reuters Health)WESTPORT, CT (Reuters Health) - In patients with constipation unrelated to a rectal evacuation disorder, prucalopride accelerates gastric emptying, small bowel transit, overall colonic transit, and ascending colonic emptying, according to researchers at the Mayo Clinic and Mayo Foundation in Rochester, Minnesota


----------

